# Canon eos 1 club



## Daniel 78d (Apr 24, 2014)

Does any body know about the 1d owners club? I was looking at the Hong Kong Canon web site to look for any announcements and ran across a spot on their site pointing out the benefits for all 1d owners from 1dc to the original 1d. It seems to be tied to Canon professional services with things like up to 50 percent studio rental discount and express costumer service among other things but when I went to the USA website I didn't see anything. I'm a new 1d owner so it would be cool but not really a big deal, just curious.


----------

